# Mattresses



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Appreciate this is a difficult one as comfort and suitability for different mattress's are down to the individual.

I just wanted to ask, have any of you ordered and got any of these online come in a box type mattress and what do you think of them?

Simba etc.

Cheers


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's like ordering a sofa on-line imo buddy, looks nice, they say it's comfortable so you order it to find it's not to your taste in comfort terms.

A mattress needs to be laid on imo as you spend a good 8hrs+ laying on them so t's gotta be right. Saying that, laying on one for a minute or 2 in a shop is not comparable to a nights sleep but will give you an idea at least.

They do offer money back, no quibble returns so I guess it's worth a try, unless the no quibble bit is not exactly that!!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I agree with nbray, you want to test it out. 
One thing I would always advise though is, avoid the Tempur type of mattress. We had a Tempur at a cost of about £1800 and all was fine until you wanted to get ‘romantic’ and that’s when you miss a mattress with springs/rebound in it. On a Tempur you just sunk into the bugger and your target moves away from you. 😂
Got rid of it.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Missing the target requires more practice

These new foam mattresses are **** (crap) Cant beat good quality multi spring support


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Recently bought a Samba mattress and have absolutely zero complaints. Part of their deal was the over priced pillows (£100 per pillow) and they are great to sleep on.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Our last mattress was a tempura which I think I paid £1200 for and it was nice to start but lasted about 7 years before her indoors got fed up with it. She bought a cheapo from IKEA and I was fuming but 5 years in I have to say its fantastic.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Pocket spring
For the win


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I had a pocket for years and I’ve never slept well then we got a Emma mattress and I don’t ache in the morning now, my only down on it is that it gets very warm in the summer but I am a window open all year round and no heating on in the bedroom sort of guy.


----------

